# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon wearing this...



Orient Model CER1A001B0, ER1A 21 Jewels.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

you beat me to it mach

so anyway here is mine of the rest of the day as it's an early start with no proper schedule










camera battery almost dead so it was this shot or nothing.

the watch works better on the leather and dep than I thought - back to the chain bracelet at some point in the near future though I expect.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Old Wittnauer automatic with cool hour hand for me today (and it is still yesterday here as I type this).


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm with you, Mach, Orient CEM65000 Black Mako today


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

still this


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This Enzo Wallis on Ocean7 strap for me...


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Just got home from work so wearing this










But will soon change to this


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Oris day for me...










Go All Blacks!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Working today so the faithful Swatch


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Universal Geneve 'Cirrus' today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Speedmaster 125 today


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

oris super this morning


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this for a change today.










jason


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I'm starting with this, but will change later as I've got to go shopping :cry2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'm starting off with the OM.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

minkle said:


>


That is one cool looking watch :tongue2:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Still wearing this...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Have used the Premier for the whole week. Changing to the MGT after lunch :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

An old friend is found  ....in the pockets of a linen pair of trousers that I only wear in the summer  .


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

the Enzo today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

not had this on for a while.










bowie


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> An old friend is found  ....in the pockets of a linen pair of trousers that I only wear in the summer  .


glad you found it, Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> An old friend is found  ....in the pockets of a linen pair of trousers that I only wear in the summer  .


I`m glad it turned up Paul and thankfully not after you`d put the trousers through a wash  :sweatdrop:

I`m wearing this again for the morning....

*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Orange day.

Bertrand


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You know you're a WIS when you find watches in your pockets and not money


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

SM300 again today 





































Can you tell I'm a little happy with this one!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> SM300 again today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm yeah I think so 

BTW I would be with that last shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

As it's my birthday, I thought I'd go for this before it gets sent out!










Mark


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

same watch as yesterday, different photo


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Breitling CA for me on what has (so far) been a bit of a rubbish day:










(Only just noticed how bad a pic that is, sorry!)

Off to wedding reception later, so the day should pick up nicely!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Scubpro Tuna 500m


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor pic in rubbish light with questionable camera. No worries.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me so far today










I took a few pics of this for my site yesterday, I can fell a change coming on 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Monstrum today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this arrived earlier and been wearing it ever since ,very happy indeed.crap photo will do better later.










jason.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this odd couple before coming to work...

*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*










Vostok Amphibia, cal.2416b Automatic, 31 Jewels.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this odd couple before coming to work...
> 
> *Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*
> 
> ...


doesnt matter which couple you wear mate its always going to be odd.

sorry mach i couldnt resist.

jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> doesnt matter which couple you wear mate its always going to be odd.
> 
> sorry mach i couldnt resist.
> 
> jason


Am I bovered?  :lol:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

mdv 500 for me this afternoon


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've gone back to the Stowa Marine whilst i've been wondering around Liverpool for the day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI

SINN U1










Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Quiet night in so I've swapped over to this for the evening.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Off out on the lash later so think I will go with the U Boat for a change tonight


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

It's the Stowa FO day today


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Love this watch


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me so far today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary

Brilliant clear pics  what set up do you use??

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ended up going with the GMT in the end


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Brilliant clear pics  what set up do you use??
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike :thumbsup:.

Nothing fancy just an old Nikon D50 with a 60mm Nikkor macro lens.

I shoot in natural light using a tripod and a remote and that's it really.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Added a few more on my site today, in case you haven't already seen them.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Forgot to say that I've now changed over to this










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Swapped back to this for the night










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from work & have swapped over to this...

*O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*


----------

